# Apffordable work bench.



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Im building my first woodworking bench. 7 2×4 , 1 2×6, 2×12 rough cut lumber. With hard wear im at $67. $20 VISE from lowes and a large vise from ebay for $60. I will post pick. 

Do u guys think i should plane the 2×4 or just build it


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

If the 2x4 is to make your top then yes. It will make it easy to dust off, wipe up any spills and generally keep clean.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks Dave. They wont be for the top. The 2×12 rough cut is for the top which i plan to plane.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

MasterSplinter said:


> Thanks Dave. They wont be for the top. The 2×12 rough cut is for the top which i plan to plane.


For the rest of the bench it just depends on how much work you want to do and what you want it to look like, either would look fine.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Rob Brown (Jul 7, 2009)

*work bench*

I built my first real woodworking bench/table last year using old/unused and recycled materials. The framework is 2x6 rails on the top and bottom with 4x4 posts. The work surface is old butcher block countertop 22 inches by 60 inches by 2 inches thick. I leveled the framework to the concrete floor of my shop area and bolted down the maple butcherblock with countersunk lag bolts. The bottom framework is inset to the back of the legs on my primary workside to allow for toe room and covered with plywood for storage space. The top of the bench is about even with my hip for convenience when working. I then purchased a vise to mount on the workside and drilled holes for bench dogs. Not very glamorous as benches go, but it is very functional. Total cost is well under 100 bucks.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Make the work bench the way you want it, I did mine an some say its over the top but I always wanted a big one but I didn't use pine on mine.
Roy


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

bigcouger said:


> Make the work bench the way you want it, I did mine an some say its over the top but I always wanted a big one but I didn't use pine on mine.
> Roy


Sorry for the hijack, just notice big Couger 
How the heck are you Roy? Lots of us have been thinking about you. Haven't seen ya around in awhile. Good to see ya. Hope you hang out for awhile.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Sorry for the hijack, just notice big Couger
> How the heck are you Roy? Lots of us have been thinking about you. Haven't seen ya around in awhile. Good to see ya. Hope you hang out for awhile.


 Been dealing with a lot of doctors haven't been in the shop for a while hopefully be back in it next week when it warms up some LOL


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Wow that is a serious work bench. Beautiful!


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Make the bench ASAP. If you need a clean smoooooth top, add a sheet of good G1S plywood (birch?)


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

I started the bench today and got a lot done. Base is built and top is on. It is an adjustable top. Still need to drill the holes for the dogs. trim bunch other stuff, LOL!


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

More


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Lase 3


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

She's coming on fine.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

I really like how you did your base. I was thinking of using 4x4s for the horizontal base feet and the vertical supports. It doesn't look like the mortise is all the way through. If so, why did you choose to do it that way?

Mark


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Burb said:


> I really like how you did your base. I was thinking of using 4x4s for the horizontal base feet and the vertical supports. It doesn't look like the mortise is all the way through. If so, why did you choose to do it that way?
> 
> Mark


Thank you. I would have done the 4×4 but save money with the 2×4. The mortise does not go all the way through. I was originaly going to use lag bolts and go through the outside leg. I changed my mind and wanted to hide the hardware.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Also she is rock sold


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

On the base. The top is flush on one side. That is the front. The front will no be able to move. Trim piece and clamp.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm planning on building one similar to your style, except I was going to rip and plane 2x6s and turn them one side to laminate them. Should end up with about 2" think and 2' wide. There is one local lumber store that still carries Douglas fir lumber luckily. ]

Mark


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Burb said:


> I'm planning on building one similar to your style, except I was going to rip and plane 2x6s and turn them one side to laminate them. Should end up with about 2" think and 2' wide. There is one local lumber store that still carries Douglas fir lumber luckily. ]
> 
> Mark


Sounds good. My 2×4 are fir


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

You're doing just fine matersplinter - but since you're just building your bench keep your options open. My old bench was looking overused so I covered it with bamboo flooring and added 2 t-tracks into the top of it. Now my bench doesn't look as good as bigcouger's bench, but it works just fine. It has served me well in all aspects of woodworking (clamping, jig set-up, guides, edge work etc. etc. If it were the perfect bench I wouldn't need to point it out to you or anybody else, but take a look at it. You might get an idea or two from it.

I'm not good at linking, but search for it in the search box of this forum and type in "versatile small shop work bench - unique" and you'll find it. One thing about the bamboo flooring is that you can do glue-ups, paint and even stain on the surface and the clean up is very easy with a sharp edge.


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 16, 2013)

bigcouger said:


> Make the work bench the way you want it, I did mine an some say its over the top but I always wanted a big one but I didn't use pine on mine.
> Roy


 Forgive me, but I see a Showbench. Where's the one where you do actual work, with dings, scars and spills?


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

RogerInColorado said:


> Forgive me, but I see a Showbench. Where's the one where you do actual work, with dings, scars and spills?


I think you'll find he uses it. It has vices etc on it. It is thick inlay so can be refinished many many times. Oh course it is a show piece, everything we post of our own is a showpiece in one way or another 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 16, 2013)

Wow! That's on a different plane. I'd be too terrified of messing up the top to use it.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

I was able to get more done today. I built a storage box for under the table. I made it with 3/4 maple plywood. With 2 pieces of 3/8 standard ply glued together for the center piece. 2 drawers for one side and a small shelf on the other i plan to put my planes. Since i removed my old bench i needed to find a place for my Dovetail jig. So i added a piece of ply under the horizontal supports.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

at first, i thought it was a 2x12, but that top looks thicker than 1 1/2" ... how thick is it? where did you get such a susbtantial board?

I also really like the way you attached it. mine is currently attached with decking screws, but i am going to change it to use countersunk bolts like that

i also laminated to 2x pieces for the legs, but mine are 2x3. the next go around they will be 2x4s.

did you build in some way to adjust the legs in case the floor is not perfectly flat?

last question ... it looks really heavy. is is heavy enough to keep from sliding when you plane and put some ooomph into it?


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Looking good, how much more now you reckon.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Good solid bench. Nice job.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Chris Curl said:


> at first, i thought it was a 2x12, but that top looks thicker than 1 1/2" ... how thick is it? where did you get such a susbtantial board?
> 
> I also really like the way you attached it. mine is currently attached with decking screws, but i am going to change it to use countersunk bolts like that
> 
> ...


Very sold bench. The top is 2x12 rough cut lumber i got from a saw mill. Cheap too. I did not put in a levelerhut saw a great idea in a book on building one. Its nice weight got really heavy when i slid the box in.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

DaveTTC said:


> Looking good, how much more now you reckon.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Thank you. I finaly got a scrub plane set up. So last night i did half.. 5,7,3 plane. So now i can continue. Trim on the edge. Dog holes and mount clamps.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

I was able to get down stairs tonight. Finished planing it. Im happy with the results. That is for me fist time. I must say. Great learning experience taking a rough cut wood. Going from scrub plane to finish. I put trim on half the bench. Will do more tomorrow.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

What's the name of the game? The bench or the wonderful things that will come from it?
Mine is 8' and SPF 2x6. RTV silicone in the cracks. A couple of dozen bolt holes for attaching things. Vises, plug-ins, 2" x 2" x 16" bars of steel, all the same to me.
When I find that it becomes so aesthetically rude that it offends my calloused senses, I'll slap a 1/4" sheet of G1S Doug fir on the top and go again.
In the meantime, nobody sees that but me and the cat. What they do see are the wood carvings and furnishings that I can make.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Robson Valley said:


> What's the name of the game? The bench or the wonderful things that will come from it?
> Mine is 8' and SPF 2x6. RTV silicone in the cracks. A couple of dozen bolt holes for attaching things. Vises, plug-ins, 2" x 2" x 16" bars of steel, all the same to me.
> When I find that it becomes so aesthetically rude that it offends my calloused senses, I'll slap a 1/4" sheet of G1S Doug fir on the top and go again.
> In the meantime, nobody sees that but me and the cat. What they do see are the wood carvings and furnishings that I can make.


 
You are very right- I built a very nice bench 3 yrs ago and have used it for it's purpose ever since. Bench's are sacrificial by their definition- well at least to me.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

I did a little more. Mounted the side clamp. Not crazy about how it sits. Wish it were more flush. If anyone has any sugestions. Also did the dog hole in the fron of the legs. I will do the one on top. Also dog holes along the fron trim.

How far appart should they be? One or two in a row?


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

thanks for this thread. i rounded off a husky iron and threw it in my plane and it made a great try plane. then i took my #4 and smoothed it and i am very happy with it. your process here put me on that path. i think i am finally ready to apply the finish.

have you thought about what you are going to finish yours with yet?

i have been bouncing back and forth between the watco danish oil and making my own mix. i like a lacquer based oil because lacquer is self healing (if you will) because (from what i have read) when you re-apply it after cleaning it up, the finish that is already there partially re-dissolves and you get a seamless finish ... or so it sounds from what i have read about it. i wish watco told us what resin they use in their varnish compnent


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Thank you. Im not sure yet how i should finish it. Doesnt danish oil take a while to dry? Seems with the few time i have tried oil it took forever.

I need to mount my other clamp but i have to make a coller or something to hold the outer piece of wood.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

I was able to mount the other vise. Not to crazy about how its working. Probably from how i did it but not sure what to do. I had to cut a piece out of the top for it to get a hold of the pieces.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Last few.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

MasterSplinter said:


> I was able to mount the other vise. Not to crazy about how its working. Probably from how i did it but not sure what to do. I had to cut a piece out of the top for it to get a hold of the pieces.


the problem is that the bottom needs to be held out parallel with the piece you are trying to hold.

put some 1/4" holes in that dowel the keeps the vise face from swinging and put a bolt in there to hold the bottom out.

or maybe better yet, put a little pipe clamp or something similar on the dowel so you don't have to drill holes in it

here is how i did mine:


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

MasterSplinter said:


> Thank you. Im not sure yet how i should finish it. Doesnt danish oil take a while to dry? Seems with the few time i have tried oil it took forever.
> 
> I need to mount my other clamp but i have to make a coller or something to hold the outer piece of wood.


apparently, one coat should dry in a day or so, if the temp is not really cold.

paul sellers says to use only 2 coats. that will protect it but not make it too shiny and slippery


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Thank you Chris.


----------



## etscc69 (Oct 25, 2013)

*nice bench*

Master splinter I really like the way that you did your bench. I have some 2x14 red oak kd at my disposal and you gave me the way to use them. I would probably put my leg vice on the opposite side of cabinet doors just to be able to use a deadman for the vice, and flatten the tops with a router just to improve my skills. Once again nice bench......steve:yes:


----------

